# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  البوسنه و الشيشان ملحمه اسلاميه معاصره

## القواس

*البوسنه و الهرسك





تاريخ البوسنة والهرسك 

تقع البوسنة والهرسك في الجزء الغربي من شبه جزيرة البلقان ما بين خطي عرض 42,25° و45,15° شمالا، وخطي طول 15,45° و19,14° شرقا. تحدها جمهورية كرواتيا من الشمال والغرب، وصربيا والجبل الأسود من الجنوب والشرق. وتبلغ مساحتها نحو51129 كم2، ويبلغ عدد سكانها 4.124,256 نسمة (حسب إحصاء سكان عام 1991م)، ويبلغ الكثافة السكانية نحو81 شخصا لكل كيلومتر المربع. ويعود اسم الهرسك اسم المنطقة التي يشكلها حوض نهر النيريتفا، فيما البوسنة على المناطق الوسطى والشرقية والغربية، وهي تشكل بذلك الجزء الأكبر من البلاد. لقد كانت الحدود السياسية للبوسنة والهرسك نتاجا لسياسة من المعاهدات والإتفاقيات خلال القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر في الفترة ما بين عامـــي (1699-1878). ولقد تم اتخاذ قرار في الجلسة الثانية لمجلس التحرير الوطني المعادي للفاشية في يوغسلافيا عام 1943م أن يتم اعتماد حدود عام 1918م حدودا للبلاد باستثناء بعض التغييرات قرب سوترينا وفي مناطق بوسانيكو غراهوفو وبيهاتش. إن البوسنة والهرسك هي بلد أوروبي ذو تاريخ طويل. فلقد كانت كيانا جيوسياسيا هلما طيلة الفترة الممتدة من العصور الوسطى وحتى الوقت الحاضر.ولقد كانت مملكة مستقلة فترة طويلة خلال الحقبة الممتدة من عامي 1180 وحتى عام 1436، وأصبحت ما بين عامي 1580 إلى 1878م عبارة عن (أيالت) وهو المصطلح المستخدم لتسمية أكبر وحدة من الأراضي ضمن الإمبراطورية العثمانية، ثم انفصلت وتحولت ما بين عامي 1878م،و1918م أرضا تابعة "للتاج الملكي" تابعة للإمبراطورية النمساوية-الهنغارية، ومن ثم أصبحت في الفترة ما بين 1945و1992 إحدى الجمهوريات الاتحادية في يوغوسلافيا السابقة. وهكذا فإنها كانت خلال 650 سنة من ثمانمائة عام الماضية موجودة على الخرائط كيانا يطلق عليه اسم البوسنة. إن أقدم سكان للبوسنة تتوافر لدينا تفاصيل تاريخية عنهم هم الإليريون. حيث هاجر السلاف إلى شبه جزيرة البلقان في أواخر القرن السادس الميلادي، وإستوطنو في أقصى جنوب شبه جزيرة البلقان حتى شمال اليونان. إن أقدم وثيقة فيها ذكر للبوسنة هي من كتاب جغرافي سياسي ألفه الإمبراطور البيزنطي قسطنطين بروفيروجيننتوس عام 958م. ولقد توسع الحكم الهنغاري في عام 1102م ليشمل البوسنة، ولكن حكمها ما يسمى بالبان (وهو الحاكم البوسني في العصور الوسطى) لأنها كانت منطقة بعيدة وعصية. ولقد أصبحت سلطة (البان) تزداد إستقلالية يوما بعد يوم. وبعد أواخر القرن الثاني عشر أصبحت البوسنة دولة مستقلة نوعا ما لأول مرة في تاريخها. وبرز ثلاثة من حكام البوسنة خلال فترة العصور الوسطى وهم: كولين بان (الذي حكم من 1180 إلى 1204)، وبان ستيبان كوترومانيتش (1322-1353) والملك سيتيان تفرتكـو (1353-1391). ولقد توسعت البوسنة تحت حكم ستيبان كوترومانيتش بإتجاه الجنوب لتشمل إمارة (هوم) الهرسك، ثم توسعت الهدود أكثر بإتجاه الجنوب لتشمل جزءا كبيرا من ساحل جلماسيا تحت حكم الملك تورتكو. لقد كانت البوسنة مقطوعة عن مركز الإمبراطورية الرومانية حتى أواسط القرن الرابع عشر مع مجيء الفرانسيسكان إلى البوسنة. ولربما انفصلت الكنيسة البوسنية عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في وقت مبكر من ثلاثينات القرن الثالث عشر حيث كبر الشرخ مع روما مع ازدياد استقلالية الكنيسة البوسنية. وخضعت البوسنة في عام 1463م، للحكم التركي العثماني، ولقد أشار معلق غربي في عام 1595م، إلى أن "اللغة البوسنية أصبحت اللغة الثالثة في الإمبراطورية العثمانية، ولقد كانت عائلة سوكولو في استنبول والتي خرج العديد من رؤساء الوزارات من أصول بوسنية. ولقد كان هناك تسعة رؤساء وزارة من أصل بوسني خلال القرنين السادس عشر و السابع عشر. ويبقى دخول جزء كبير من سكان البوسنة في الإسلام الحكم التركي العثماني أحد أهم الميزات للتاريخ البوسني الحديث. ولقد أعد القس الزائر الرسولي الألباني بيتر مازاريتشي تقريرا في عام 1624م أوضح فيه أنه كتن هنك 150 ألف كاثوليكي يعيش في البوسنة و175 ألف أرثوذكسي450 ألف مسلم في البوسنة في ذلك الوقت. ولقد قام الأتراك خلال الخمس عشرة سنة الأولى من حكمهم ببناء مسجد في سراييفو التي كانت تدعى (فرهبوسنة) وتكية (مكان إقامة الدراويش) وخانا للمسافرين (مسافر خانة)، وحمّاما تركيا، وشيدوا جسرا فوق نهر ميلياتسكا، وصمموا نظاما لنقل المياه بالأنابيب، و بنوا السراي وهو مقر الحاكم وهكذا أعطى المدينة اسمها (سراييفو)، كما تم بناء السوقا الكبيرا (باشتشارشي) أيضا. وقد جرت العادة بأن يقوم الأثرياء بتخصيص وقف لتأمين الدخل للمؤسسات الهامة (ليس فقط المساجد) ويعرف هذا باسم (فاكوف) أو (الوقف) باللغة العربية. ويقول بأن ثلث الأرض المزروعة كانت ملكا للأوقاف عندما وقعت البوسنة تحت احتلال إمبراطورية النمساوية الهنغارية سنة 1878. ومنذ الأيام الأولى للحكم النمساوي في البوسنة عمدت السلطات النمساوية إلى مصادرة ممتلكات الأوقاف. وبعد الحرب العالمية الأولى واصلت مملكة يوغوسلافيا نفس السياسات من خلال ثلاث حملات لما عرف بالإصلاح الزراعي. وأتت الحكومة الشيوعية على ما تبقى من ممتلكات الأوقاف بتأميمها وإقامة المدارس والمباني العامة عليها. ويرد ذكر القساوسة الأرثوذكس لأول مرة خلال ثمانينات القرن الخامس عشر. فمن المعروف أن العديد من الأديرة المنتشرة في البوسنة قد تم بناؤها في القرن السادس عشر (مثل تافنا، ولومنيتسا، وبابراتشا، وأوزرن، وغوستوفيتش)، فيما ورد ذكر دير رومانية الشهير في شمال غرب البوسنة سنة 1515. ولقد كانت حروب البوسنة عديدة حتى إنه لا يكاد يمضي جيلان حتى تأتي حرب جديدة. إن الحرب التي لم تتمكن بعدها الإمبراطورية العثمانية من إستراد عافيتها كانت ضد النمسا خلال أعوام 1683-1699. لقد احتل النمساويون هنغاريا تدريجيا في الفترة ما بين 1684 و1687، مما دفع آلاف المسلمين أن يفروا جنوبا بيعدا عن أراضيهم حيث غصت البوسنة باللاجئين. وقد فر حوالي 30 ألف مسلم من (ليكا) من الغرب بحلول عام 1687. ولقد كان لتدفق اللاجئين من جميع الأنحاء تأثير هائل على حجم وطبيعة سكان البوسنة. وهناك تقديرات تشير إلى أن حوالي 130 ألف لاجئ دخلوا البوسنة بسبب تلك الحرب. ولقد استطاع حاكم البوسنة علي باشا حتشيموفيتش أن يهزم الجيش النمساوي في معركة بانيالوكا عام1737، حيث تم ترسيم الحدود الشمالية للبوسنة الحديثة خلال اتفاقية السلام التي تلت تلك الحروب وعرفت باسم (اتفاقية بلغراد للسلام سنة 1739). ولقد كان للحرب النمساوية التي تلت ذلك عام 1788، تداعيات سياسية خطيرة. فلقد اتفق كل من القيصر النمساوي جوزيف الثاني وقيصرة روسيا كاترينا العظمى على الاستيلاء على الأراضي العثمانية في البلقان واقتسامها فيما بينهما. ولقد أرسى هذا العمل نمط المصالح الجيوسياسية في شبه جزيرة البلقان، والذي سيؤدى في نهاية المطاف إلى احتلال النمسا للبوسنة في عام 1878م، و ضمها للنمسا بعد ثلاثين سنة من ذلك التاريخ. ولقد قررت القوى العظمى في أوروبا خلال إجتماعها في مؤتمر برلين عام 1878 أن تصبح البوسنة تحت إحتلال وإدارة الإمبراطورية النمساوية الهنغارية على الرغم من أنها ما زالت نظريا تحت سيادة وسلطان العثمانيين. ولقد بدأت عملية الاحتلال النمساوي للبوسنة، وتمت خلال ثلاثة أشهر، ولقد كانت هناك مقاومة شرسة وهجمات ثوار متكررة، ولكن لم تزد خسائر النمساويين عن 946 قتيلا و3,980 جريحا. ولقد تسبب الاحتلال النمساوي للبوسنة في موجة من اللاجئين المسلمين هاجر معظمهم إلى تركيا، ولقد أصدرت السلطات النمساوية الهنغارية أرقاما رسمية تبين أن حوالي 32625 مهاجرا غادروا في الفترة ما بين عامي 1883 و1905 بالإضافة إلى 24 ألفا آخرين غادروا بين عامي 1906 و1918. ولكن هذه الأرقام لا تتضمن أولئك الذين هاجروا في السنوات الأربع الأولى للاحتلال وحتى 1883. ولقد ادعى بعض المؤرخين المسلمين أن العدد الكلي للهجرة الجماعية كان حوالي 300 ألف، ولكن يبدو أن هذا الرقم أعلى من المعقول. ولقد تم في عام 1889، تدشين الكاتدرائية الكاثوليكية في سراييفو، وتبع ذلك إقامة كنيسة القديس آنته بادوفانسكي الجديدة في سراييفو. ولقد كان حاكم البوسنة في الفترة ما بين 1882 و1903 هو مؤرخ نمساوي ودبلوماسي سابق بنيامين كالاي. وكانت سياسته البوسنية تعتمد على عزل البلاد عن تأثيرات المد القومي والحركات السياسة القومية في صربيا وكرواتيا، وكان يعرف في الوقت نفسه بالعمل على إنشاء فكرة الأمة البوسنية بوصفه عاملا موحدا مستقلا عن العوامل الأخرى. ولقد كان من المهم لفكرته كي تنجح أن يكون المسلمون هم أول من يتبنى فكرة الأمة (الشعب) البوسنية. وفي1909، تم منح المسلمين نظاما يتيح لهم إدارة الأوقاف، وتم انتخاب برلمان بوسني في السنة اللاحقة خلال فترة تولي الوزير العام للمالية اللبرالي بارون لوريان الذي شغل ذلك المنصب ما بين عامي 1903 و1912. وعلى الرغم من أنها كانت مبادرة ومنحة محدودة ولم تكن تملك أي سلطة تشريعية، فإنها مكنت العديد من المنظمات التي أنشأتها المجتمعات المحلية حينها مثل المنظمة القومية للمسلمين (1906) والمنظمة القومية للصرب (1907) والجمعية القومية الكرفاتية (1908) من أن تبدأ وظيفتها كأحزاب سياسية. وعلى الرغم من أن بعضا من رجالات المسلمين المرموقين أعلنوا عن أنفسهم على أنهم كروات أو صرب فإن مثل هذه الأعمال الفردية لم تهدد وضع المسلمين بشكل عام، والذين أصبحوا في ذلك الوقت كيانا سياسيا معتبرا. وبعد اغتيال ولي العهد فرانز فيرديناند في أواخر تموز من عام 1914 قامت الإمبراطورية النمساوية الهنغارية بإعلان الحرب على صربيا. وبدأت الحرب العالمية الأولى، التي استمرت إلى عام 1918 حيث انتهت بهزيمة دول المحور. ولقد صدر في الثلاثين من أيار (مايو) من عام 1917، إعلان يدعو فيه السياسي السلوفيني كوريشيتس وآخرون إلى توحيد السلوفينيين والكروات والصرب في إطار دولة واحدة. ولقد أصدر البرلمان الكرواتي إعلانا مشابها في التاسع تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) من عام 1918، كما أصدرت الجمعية الوطنية الكرواتية بيانا مشابها في 29 من تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) من نفس عام. ولقد كان الحزب الذي لقي تأييد كل المسلمين (إلى حد احتكار كل تأييدهم) هو منظمة المسلمين اليوغسلاف، والذي تأسس في سراييفو في شباط (فبراير) من عام 1919. ولقد كان ترشح قائد الحزب د. محمد سباهو يتمثل في أن يحافظ على هوية البوسنة كدولة مستقلة ضمن الدولة اليوغسلافية. وعندما أجريت انتخابات في يوغسلافيا كلها في تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) من عام 1920 فاز حزب محمد سباهو بكل أصوات المسلمين في البوسنة تقريبا مما مكنه من شغل 24 مقعدا في الجمعية التشريعية الوطنية. وقام الملك ألكسندر في كانون الثاني (يناير) عام 1929 بتعليق الدستور، وأعلن أن الدولة لن تعرف بعد اليوم باسم مملكة الصرب والكروات والسلوفينيين، بل إن اسمها سيصبح مملكة يوغسلافيا. ولقد تم تقسيم الدولة إلى تسع مقاطعات أو وحدات داخل المملكة نفسها تقطع الحدود القديمة للدول التي تشكل دولة يوغسلافيا. فلقد تم تقسيم البوسنة إلى أربع مقاطعات هي: فرباسكا التي ضَمّت أجزاء من كرواتيا، ودرينسكا والتي ضمت جزءا كبيرا من صربيا، وزيتسكا التي كانت تتألف من الجبل الأسود، وبريمورسكا مع جزء من ساحل دالماتسيا. وبهذا تم تقسيم البوسنة لأول مرة منذ 400 عام. ولم يكن المسلمون البوسنيون مسرورين لهذا التقسيم أبدا، فلقد كانوا أقلية في كل من المقاطعات الأربع. ولم يقبل الكروات بدستور ألكسندر، فبدأت مرحلة طويلة من النزاع السياسي بين الصرب والكروات استمرت سنوات، وفي آب (أغسطس) من عام 1939 توصل كل من الوزير الصربي تسفيتكوفيتش، والزعيم الكرواتي ماتشيك إلى اتفاق حل الهيكلة الجديدة ليوغوسلافيا. ولقد كانت أولى النقاط التي اتفقا عليها هي تقسيم البوسنة والهرسك، و دمج المقاطعتين الكرواتيتين الرئيستين وهما سافسكا وبريمورسكا (التي ضمت أجزاء من البوسنة والهرسك) بحيث أصبحتا مقاطعة واحدة هي المقاطعة الكرواتية، وأن على سكان باقي أنحاء البوسنة والهرسك أن يقرروا من خلال استفتاء عام إذا كانوا يريدون الانضمام إلى صربيا أو كرواتيا. وتوفي محمد سباهو في يونيو عام 1939، أثناء أدق مراحل المفاوضات. ولقد دعا خلفه جعفر كولينوفيتش إلى إنشاء دولة خاصة – البوسنة والهرسك، ولكن تم تجاهل طلبه. وفي السادس من نيسان (أبريل) 1941، قامت القوات الألمانية بغزو يوغوسلافيا، و بعد أربعة أيام، أي في 10 من أبريل 1941، أعلنوا عن قيام دولة كرواتيا المستقلة المعروفة باللغة المحلية بـ (NDH)، حيث ضمت جميع أجزاء البوسنة والهرسك، لكنها لم تكن دولة مستقلة بل كانت عبارة عن منطقتين محتلتين من قبل الألمان والإيطاليان، حيث كان الخط الفاصل بين المنطقتين يمر بشكل قطري عبر البوسنة من الشمال الغربي إلى الجنوب الشرقي. ولم يكن لدى الحزب الشيوعي اليوغوسلافي الذي نظم انتفاضة ضد القوات الألمانية عام 1941، أدنى فكرة عما يجب أن يكون عليه وضع مسلمي البوسنة والهرسك، فقد كتب في عام 1936 المفكر الشيوعي السلوفيني أدوارد كاردل قائلا: "لا نستطيع أن نعتبر المسلمين على أنهم شعب قائم بذاته، ولكن على أنهم جماعة عرقية خاصة". وفي مؤتمر الحزب الذي عقد عام 1940، استثنى ميلوفان جيلاس المسؤول عن سياسة القوميات في الحزب الشيوعي المسلمين من قائمة الشعوب اليوغوسلافية. ولقد كان هناك اضطهاد للأقليات وبخاصة الصرب واليهود فيما يسمى بدولة كرواتيا المستقلة ما بين عامي 1941 و1945. وقد أصر قادة مسلمون بارزون خلال صيف وخريف عام 1941 سلسلة من القرارات العامة والاحتجاجات على حكم الرعب هذا. ولقد ظهرت مثل تلك القرارات في سراييفو وبرييدور، وموستار، وبانيالوكا، وبييلينا، وتوزلا. وإستولى الشيوعيون على السلطة في يوغوسلافيا عام 1945. وبناء عليه فقد تم إنقاذ غالبية المسلمين فبدلا من أن يتم ابتلاعهم من قبل صربيا أو كرواتيا حصلوا على حل فدرالي تبقى فيه البوسنة والهرسك موجودة. وما كان أهم من ذلك بالنسبة إليهم هو نهاية القتل. ويفيد أن هناك حوالي 75 ألف مسلم بوسني قضوا في الحرب العالمية وهي نسبة تعادل 8,1 % من مجموع سكان المسلمين. تعامل الشيوعيون بقسوة شديدة مع كل من لم يقبل بحكمهم. ويقدر المؤرخ نويل مالكولم إلى أن حوالي 250 ألف شخص قد قضوا في الإعدامات الجماعية التي قام بها تيتو، وفي مسيرات الموت والإجبارية ومعسكرات الاعتقال في الفترة ما بين عامي 1945 و1946. ولقد كان الدستور الاتحادي اليوغوسلافي الذي أعلن في كانون الثاني (يناير) 1946 نسخة من الدستور السوفيتي الذي أعلن قبل ذلك بعشر سنوات. ولقد تضمن الدستور بنودا تؤكد على أن يوغوسلافيا سوف تحافظ على حريات المعتقد، ولكن الأمور كانت مغايرة لذلك تماما عند التطبيق. ولقد أغلقت المحاكم الشرعية في عام 1946، وتم في عام 1950 إغلاق آخر الكتاتيب التي كان التلاميذ يتعلمون فيها معلومات أساسية عن القرآن. فلقد تم حل جميع الجمعيات الإسلامية الثقافية والتربوية، مثل جمعيات "غيرت"، "نارودنا أوزدانيتسا" و"بريبورود" ولم يتم الإبقاء إلا على الجمعية الدينية الإسلامية الرسمية ومدرستين إسلاميتين تخضعان لرقابة مشددة. وتم إغلاق المطبعة الإسلامية في سراييفو وتولت الدولة إدارة الهيئة المشرفة على الأوقاف. ولقد كانت هناك مقاومة سرية ضد بعض تلك الإجراءات. إذ استمر الناس في تداول الكتب الإسلامية، وكان الأطفال يتلقون التعليم في المساجد، وتابعت بعض الطرق الصوفية والدراويش الاحتفال بمناسباتها في المنازل، واستمرت المنظمة الطلابية المعروفة بمنظمة الشبان المسلمون في مقاومة الحملة ضد الإسلام، إلى أن تم سجن مئآت من أعضائها ما بين عامي 1949 و1950، وعلى عكس إعتقاد الحزب الشيوعي اليوغسلافي من خلال سني تيتو الأولى في الحكم، فإن قضية الهوية المسلمة في البوسنة لم تختفي. وإنما كان السؤال يدور حول ماهية تلك الهوية: هل هي دينية، أم عرقية أم قومية ؟ ولقد أعطى إحصاء السكان عام 1948 للمسلمين ثلاثة خيارات: إما أن يكتبوا بأنهم مسلمون صرب أو مسلمون كروات أو مسلمون دون قومية معلنة. وكانت النتائج كما يلي 72 ألف أعلنوا أنفسهم على أنهم صرب، و25 ألف على أنهم كروات، ولكن سجل 778 ألف على أنهم مسلمون فقط. وأظهر إحصاء السكان لعام 1953 نتائج مماثلة. فيما ظهر في إحصاء السكان لعام 1971 ولأول مرة "مسلم بالمعنى القومي للكلمة". ولقد أصبح الخلل في النظام الاقتصادي الاشتراكي واضحا بعد وفاة تيتو وتزايدت التوترات القومية. فلقد ارتفع معدل التضخم السنوي في يوغوسلافيا إلى 120% في عام 1987 وإلى 250% في عام 1988. وبلغت ديون يوغوسلافيا الخارجية في نهاية تلك السنة عشرين مليار دولار أمريكي. وازدادت نسبة الفقر بين السكان مما أفسح المجال أمام المتعصبين القوميين في تحريضهم على سياسات الامتعاض والاستياء. ولقد تجمع في يوم عيد القديس فيد (فيدوفدان) وفي 28 حزيران (يونيو) 1989 مئات الآلاف من الصرب في موقع معركة (غازمستان) في كوسوفو بولييا قرب بريشتينا عاصمة إقليم كوسوفو كي يحتفلوا بالذكرى المئوية السادسة لمعركة كوسوفو. ولقد خاطب سلوبودان ميلوشيفيتش الحشد قائلا: "وبعد مرور ستة قرون، ها نحن من جديد في معارك ونزاعات، إنها اليوم ليست بمعارك مسلحة، ولكن لا يمكننا أن تستبعد أن تصبح كذلك" فهلل الحشد لذلك. إن الجدول الصغير للأحزاب السياسية المستقلة الذي بدأ يجري في يوغسلافيا في 1988 تحول إلى طوفان في كانون الثاني (يناير) من عام 1990. فلقد انسحب الشيوعيون السلوفينيون من مؤتمر الحزب الشيوعي اليوغوسلافي، وقامت كل من سلوفينيا وكرواتيا بإجراء التحضيرات لانتخابات متعددة الأحزاب في ربيع عام 1990، وقد انتصر في تلك الانتخابات التي أجريت في سلوفينيا تحالف ليبرالي قومي، فيما فاز في انتخابات كرواتيا "الحزب القومي الجديد " وهو الاتحاد الديموقراطي الكرواتي بزعامة فرانيو توجمان. أما في انتخابات تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) عام 1990 في البوسنة والهرسك فقد حصل حزب العمل الديموقراطي المسلم على 86 مقعدا من بين 240 مقعد في الجمعية التشريعية فيما حصل مسلمون آخرون بما فيهم الاتحاد المسلم البوشناقي بزعامة عادل ذوالفقارباشيتش على 13 مقعدا. وحصل الحزب الديموقراطي الصربي بزعامة رادوفان كاراجيتش على 72 مقعد. ولقد صرح ميلوشيفيتش في بداية عام 1991 بأنه سوف يضم بقوة مناطق من كرواتيا والبوسنة والهرسك إلى صربيا إذا ما حصلت أي محاولة لاستبدال الهيكل الفدرالي ليوغوسلافيا بترتيب آخر أكثر تحررا وذا طابع كونفدرالي. وقامت كل من سلوفينيا وكرواتيا بإعلان استقلالهما في 25 حزيران (يونيو) 1991. وهكذا أصبح من الضروري للبوسنة والهرسك أن تعلن استقلالها أيضا وإلا فإنها ستبقى جزءا ممسوخا في يوغسلافيا وتحت السيطرة الصربية. وفي السادس من نيسان (أبريل) عام 1992 اعترف الاتحاد الأوروبي بالبوسنة والهرسك كدولة مستقلة. ولقد كان ذلك اليوم هو نفس اليوم الذي بدأ فيه العدوان على البلاد. وعلى الرغم من أن الأمم المتحدة قد اعترفت بالبوسنة والهرسك بتاريخ 22 أيار (مايو) 1992 وقبلت عضويتها إلا أن حظر الأسلحة السابق الذي فرض على يوغسلافيا ككل لم يرفع. بل كان الأمر وكأن شيئا لم يكن ولم يتغير. فلقد كان القادة العسكريون الصرب يتفاخرون بأن لديهم أسلحة وذخيرة تكفي لخوض الحرب في البوسنة والهرسك لست أو سبع سنوات قادمة، حيث لن يكون للحذر أي تأثير فعلي على قدرتهم العسكرية. ولكن على العكس منهم كان للحظر تأثير كبير على دفاعات البوسنة، حيث يمكن اعتبار أن حظر الأسلحة بالنسبة للدفاعات البوسنية هو حكم بالإعدام على المدى الطويل. وسرعان ما ضغطت الحكومتان الأمريكية والألمانية من أجل رفع الحظر، ولكن عارض وزير الخارجية البريطاني دوغلاس هيرد الفكرة بشدة، مدعيا أن ذلك "لن يؤدي إلا إلى إطالة مدة الحرب" فلم يتم رفع حظر الأسلحة، ولكن استمر القتال، وطال أمده إلى نهاية عام 1995. فلقد انتهى القتال في الحادي والعشرين من تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) من عام 1995 مع توقيع اتفاقية دايتون للسلام، التي تم التوقيع عليها في باريس في 24 من كانون الثاني (يناير) 1995. وكانت نتيجة الحرب العدوانية تهجير نصف سكان البوسنة من المسلمين، ونهب الممتلكات الخاصة والعامة والأوقاف وحرق وتدمير مئات القرى والمدن، ومقتل 250 ألف مسلم معظمهم من المدنيين من الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ.

بعض صور المذبحه








من بين حوالي 200000 ألف طتيل و شهيد وفي فترة العدوان 1992-1995م لقد إستشهد أيضا عدد 6 من رئساء الأئمة و61 إماما ومعلم واحد و4 أساتذة وطالب واحد من كلية الدراسات الإسلامية و15 تلميذا من مدرسة غازي خسروبيك ومؤذن واحد و3 خرجي مدرسة غازي خسروبيك و5 أئمة متقاعدين و5 موظفي كانو يعملون في إدارة المشيخة الإسلامية. لقد استطاعت المشيخة الإسلامية في البوسنة والهرسك بتوفيق من الله ومن ثم بدعم ومساندة أهل الخير من شتى أنحاء العالم الإسلامي بإعادة بناء حوالي 200 مسجد، ولكن أكبر اهتمامنا منصب على إعادة بناء مسجد فرحات باشا الشهير في بانيالوكا ومسجد علاجة في فوتشا ومسجد كاراجوزبك في موستار.

نمو السكان: عام 2005م ولد34627 طفل وتوفى 34402 مواطن. نسبة النمو السكاني 0،1% في 2005م. العجز في التجارة الخارجية يصل إلى 6 مليارات عام 2005م وكذلك عام 2006م.
* العاصمة: ساراييفو.

* مساحة البلد: 51.129 كم2.

* موقع البلد: تقع البوسنة والهرسك في قارة أوروبا وفي وسطها بالتحديد، تحدّها من جهتي الشمال والغرب كرواتيا، ومن جهة الشرق تحدّها صربيا، ومن جهة الجنوب الشرقي تحدّها المونيتنيغرو.

* وحدة النقد:مارك.

* الحكم: جمهوري يخضع لنظام تعدد الأحزاب.

* عدد السكان: قدر عدد سكان البوسنة والهرسك عام 1998 بـ ( 4.648.000 ) نسمة يتوزعون بنسبة 36% سكان مدن و 64% سكان ريف.

* اللغة: معظم سكان البوسنة يتحدثون لغة تسمى اللغة الصربية الكرواتية وهم يكتبون بأحرف اللغة الروسية.

* الديانة: يعتنق البوسنيون منذ القديم الديانة الإسلامية وهناك أقليات صربية تعتنق الأرثوذكسية وأقليات كرواتية تعتنق الكاثوليكية.



* أهم المدن:

- ساراييقو وعدد سكانها ( 530.000 ) نسمة.
- بانيالوكا وعدد سكانها ( 200.000 ) نسمة.
- زينيكا وعدد سكانها ( 150.000 ) نسمة.
-توزلا وعدد سكانها ( 135.000 ) نسمة.

صور البوسنه و الهرسك الأن













* المنظمات الدولية التي تنتمي إليها الدولة: الأمم المتحدة.

* العلم: علم أبيض بترس أزرق في الوسط، وللترس خطوط مائلة بيضاء وتفصل ست زهرات إلى قسمين وفي كل منهما ثلاث زهرات.

•أهم المنتجات:
- الزراعة: الأبقار والكرز والعنب والذرة الشامية والخوخ والكمثرى والبرقوق والبطاطس وفول الصويا والتبغ والجزر والقمح.
- الصناعة: الآلات الزراعية والأقمشة.
- التعدين: خام الحديد.

*************************

الشيشان


جمهورية الشيشان احدى جمهوريات الاتحاد الروسي تقع الشيشان في منطقة جبال القوقاز التي تمتد بطول 60 ميلاً ما بين البحر الأسود غربًا و بحر قزوين شرقًا .. وتشكل هذه الجبال سلسلة متواصلة ومتوازية يزداد ارتفاعها تدريجيًا كلما اتجهنا نحو الجنوب، لتصل أعلاها عند قمة "مونت البورس"؛ وارتفاعها 18481 قدمًا وهى تقع في الشمال الغربي، بينما تقع قمة "مونت قزيك" والتي يصل ارتفاعها إلى 16558 قدمًا والتي تحيط بكل من الشيشان وأنجوشيا. والشيشان الدولة تقع في الجنوب إلى موسكو بحوالي 1000 ميل، ويحدها كل من داغستان وجورجيا وجنوب أوسيتا من الجنوب وداغستان وروسيا شمالا، وأوسيتا الشمالية وأنجوشيا غربًا. ويبلغ عدد السكان في الشيشان 1.5 مليون نسمة والأنجوش ربع مليون نسمة

الموقع






بلاد الشيشان هي المنطقة التي تسمى الآن جمهورية الشيشان وتقع في شمال شرق منطقة القوقاز ، وتنحصر بين خطي طول 44درجة – 47 درجة شرقاً، وخطي عرض 42 درجة – 45 درجة شمالاً، تحدها من الشمال جمهورية داغستان وإقليم ستافروبول، ومن الشرق داغستان ومن الجنوب داغستان وجورجيا ومن الغرب جمهورية أوسيتا الشمالية وجمهورية القبرطاي/ بلقر.

المساحة

تبلغ مساحة جمهورية الشيشان حالياُ 15,800 كم² ( علماً بأن مساحة بلاد الشيشان كانت أكبر من ذلك ، حيث قام الروس باقتطاع مساحات كبيرة من بلاد الشيشان وضموها إلى جمهوريات داغستان وجورجيا وأوسيتا للتفرقة ما بين الشيشان،[بحاجة لمصدر] علماً بأن الحدود الشرقية للشيشان كانت تمتد إلى بحر قزوين ).

عدد السكان

في عام 1989م كانت بلاد الشيشان مؤلفة من جمهورية الشيشان أنجوش ، وكان عدد سكان الجمهورية في تلك السنة 1,25 مليون نسمة ، وقد كان عدد شعب الويناخ(الشيشان والإنجوش) 898263 نسمة (منهم 734500 نوختشي (شيشان) و 163760 أنجوش ، أي أن الشيشان شكلوا نسبة 70,7% من مجموع السكان الإجمالي ، وقد تواجدت قوميات كثيرة وأهمها الروس والقوزاق وكان عددهم 293771 نسمة.

العاصمة





غروزني، وقد أنشئت عام 1817 م، وقد بلغ عدد سكانها في عام 1939م 172,000 نسمة، وفي عام 1980م كان عددهم 377,000 نسمة.

الثروات الطبيعية

الزراعة : رغم الأراضي الخصبة وتوفر المياه، إلا أن البلاد متخلفة في ميدان الزراعة، ويرجع ذلك إلى نظام المزارع الجماعية الذي طُبّق في عهد الشيوعيين. أهمل الشيشان زراعتهم واتجهوا للأعمال الحرفية والوظائف.

الثروة المعدنية : البترول هو ثروة البلاد الرئيسة. تتركز حقول النفط حول العاصمة (غوروزني) وسط البلاد ويستثمرها المستوطنون الروس لحساب جمهورية روسيا الاتحادي

الديانة

الاسلام هي الديانة الأكثر انتشارا بين الشيشانيين وعرف الشيشان الإسلام قبل ألف عام عن طريق التجار العرب كما يوجد بها أحد أكبر مساجد أوروبا. ويغلب على معظمهم النزعة الصوفية. كما توجد أقليات أرثوذكسية روسية وأرمنية.

اللغة

اللغة الشيشانية المعروفة باسم " ناغ NAGH " هي لغة قديمة من العصر الحجري ولا تنتمي إلى أصول اللغات الأوربية والهندية التي منها خرجت اللاتينية ولغات شعوب أوروبا، ولا يتحدث الشيشانية سوى أهلها فقط. وتتميز ألفاظها بعدد كبير من الألفاظ العربية والفارسية والتركية والروسية.

الاقتصاد

العملة\روبل روسى

تاريخ

شعب الشيشان من الشعوب القديمة في العالم والمنطقة وهو جزء من مملكة سيرير 600- 1100 ميلاد كما كان جزءًا من مملكة آلانيا في القرن الثامن إلى العاشر الميلادي ومملكة سمسم في القرن الثاني عشر إلى الرابع عشر، ويتألف الشعب الشيشاني منذ القدم من مجموعة من العشائر ذات الصلة والرحم وذات الخصال المشتركة ويبلغ عدد تلك العشائر 150 عشيرة، وقد كانت العشائر قديمًا تقوم على الأسس العرقية والقرابة، وتنقسم العشائر الشيشانية إلى قسمين؛ "الخالص": وهى العشائر الأصيلة في المنطقة والتي قدمت قديما من الجنوب وتوجهت نحو الشمال وانتشرت في اتجاه البحر الأسود وأرض الشيشان ، و"المختلط": وهى تلك العشائر التي تشكلت من اختلاط عشائر بعضها ببعض أو نتيجة اختلاط الشيشان بالبولنديين والأوكرانيين في معسكرات الإبعاد الجماعية (1944-1957 ) وحتى بعض العشائر الشيشانية اختلطت بالألمان وشكلت عشيرة جديدة، ويعود تمسك الشيشان بالأخلاق والعادات القومية إلى تلك العشائر التي سعت إلى غرس هذه العادات والتقاليد الصعبة في نفوس منتسبيها، لذا فإنهم يقولون: "من الصعب أن تكون رجلاً شيشانيًا" لما في ذلك من أعباء يجب على الرجال تحملها. وفى محاولة الروس لطمس تاريخ الشيشان قاموا في حرب القوقاز الأولى بإلقاء كل المخطوطات في بحيرة ( كازن - آم ) وهنا برز دور العشائر إذ أمر القائد "شامل" كل كبار رجالات العشائر بإعادة كتابة التاريخ وما حدث حتى يُورَّث للأجيال .. وحاول الروس مرة أخرى إبان حملة الإبعاد في عام 1944 لكن الشيشان أنقذوا مخطوطاتهم بأعجوبة. وقد وجدت الكتابات الشيشانية في مراجع الكتابات المسمارية التي كان يستخدمها الآشوريون، ولقد بدأ الفلكلور الشيشاني مع بداية الألفية الأولى قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح عليه وعلى الأنبياء السلام، فيما عرف بمملكة أوراتو الشرقية ( 600 -900 قبل الميلاد ) وعرفت هذه المملكة لاحقا باسم" زورزوكيتا". كما أن النشيد الوطنى الشيشانى والذى يمتد بامتداد وجود الشعب الشيشاني في المنطقة لهو شاهد حي على عراقة هذا الشعب.

ومنطقة القوقاز من المناطق التي خضعت لجميع الإمبراطوريات التي قامت عبر التاريخ: اليونانية والرومانية والفرس والصينيين. وبعد سقوط الساسانيين حكم الرومان ثانية حتى الفتح الإسلامي. استمر العهد الإسلامي حوالي خمسة قرون عرفت خلاله بلاد القوقاز الاستقرار والازدهار. حكم المنطقة السلاجقة ثم المغول والتتار واستمر حكمهم حتى سيطرة روسيا القيصرية على بلادهم. والشيشان شعب شديد الاعتزاز بوطنيّته.

الوحدة مع روسيا

قبل الغزو الروسي كانت منطقة جنوب القوقاز تحت السيطرة العثمانية، عدا أذربيجان التي كانت تحت سيطرة الصفويين في إيران، أما شمال القوقاز ومنها بلاد الشيشان، لم تكن تحت السيطرة المباشرة للعثمانيين، بل كانت تحت نفوذهم، وقد كانت هذه الشعوب راضية بهذا الوضع بسبب العقيدة والمذهب، كون الدولة العثمانية بمثابة المرجع الديني لهم لكونها "حاملة راية الخلافة الإسلامية".
بدأ غزو الروس القياصرة للقوقاز في عام 1722م في عهد القيصر بطرس الأكبر. وكان أول صدام مسلح بين الروس والشيشان قرب قرية تشتشين على بعد 15كم جنوب العاصمة غروزني (لم تكن غروزني حينها قائمة)، وقد أطلق الروس على الشعب الشيشاني اسم تشتشين نسبة إلى هذه القرية.
وقاد الإمام منصور حرباُ ضد الغزو الروسي من سنة (1780م – سنة 1791م) حيث وقع في الأسر ثم مات عام 1794م في سجن سليسبرغ. ثم قاد الإمام غازي مولا محمد حرباً ضدهم من سنة 1824م – 1832م.

في عام 1828م عمت الحرب سائر أرجاء القفقاس ، واستمرت الخلافات بين المسلمين و الروس في داغستان تحت زعامة كل من الإمام غازي محمد والإمام حمزات.
وبعد مقتل الإمام حمزات، تابع الإمام شامل تزعم المقاومة ، كما انضمت القوات التي كانت تحت رئاسة تاسو حجي إلى الإمام شامل.

في عام 1839م بدأت كافة شعوب شمال القوقاس النضال تحت زعامة الإمام شامل الذي استمر 25 سنة.
في عام 1859م احتل الروس قرية فيدينو آخر معقل للشيشانيين، واستسلم الإمام شامل للروس، ورغم ذلك ففي عام 1862 قام الشركس بثورتهم إلا أنها أخمدت من قبل الروس في عام 1864م.
وبذلك تكون سنة 1859م تاريخ تركيز الروس لأقدامهم في شمال القفقاس، وتعتبر سنة 1864م السنة التي بسط الروس فيها سيطرتهم الكاملة على شمال القوقاز بعد إخماد ثورة الشركس وانتهاء المقاومة الشيشانية.

الشيشان تحت الحكم الروسي

وقعت في الشيشان ثورات عدة ضد الحكم الروسي في السنوات التالية 1818،1824،1826،1831 بقيادة الإمام شامل واستمرت من 1831 حتى .1865كذلك ثورة الحركة القادرية عام 1877 بالإضافة للمقاومة الشيشانية التي استمرت حتى 1917. وبعد انتصار الثورة الشيوعية في روسيا وفي السنوات التالية اللاحقة تجددت المقاومة الشيشانية بوسائل مختلفة ومنوعة, فكانت ثورة 1928 بقيادة الشيخ شيتا استاميلوف واستمرت حتى سنة 1935 و انتهت بإعدام مجموعة كبيرة من القادة الدينيين والشيوعيين الشيشان.

بعدها بدأت مقاومة مدنية وسياسية عام 1940 بقيادة الكاتب الشيوعي حسن اسرائيلوف ومحام شيوعي يدعى مايربيك شريبوف واستمرت حتى 1942 وتم قمعها بقصف جوي ومدفعي لمناطق الشيشان. في الحرب العالمية الثانية تم نفي وتهجير مئات الآلاف من الشيشان عن أراضيهم وبلادهم وتوفي منهم مائة ألف بسنتين نتيجة التهجير والظروف السيئة وألغيت جمهورية الشيشان- أنغوش,أسس ستالين جمهورية الشيشان ذات الحكم الذاتي عام 1944م، ونفى شعبها عام 1945م بعد اتهامهم بالتعاون مع النازية. استمر اعتقال الشعب الشيشاني في سيبيريا حتى العام 1957م حين سُمح لهم بالعودة وتشكيل جمهورية تحت إشراف وحكم روسي مباشر. لتعود تلك الشعوب المنفية إلى بلادها بعد وفاة ستالين وتسلم خروتشوف لمقاليد الحكم السوفيتي عام 1957.

الشيشان بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي

بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي عام 1991 أعلن القائد الشيشاني الشهير جوهر دوداييف استقلال الشيشان، مما أشعل الحرب الضارية بين الروس والشيشان من 1994 حتى 1997. ثم عادت الحرب وتجددت سنة 1999.

ابان الحرب الشيشانية الروسية بين الأعوام 94 و97 حدثت عدة عمليات احتجاز رهائن نفذتها مجموعات شيشانية في مناطق روسية مختلفة. وكانت أبرز تلك العمليات ما قام به القائد الشيشاني الميداني شامل باسييف ومجموعته التي احتلت مستشفى وحجزت كل من كان فيها وهددوا بقتل كل من فيها من أطباء وعاملين ومرضى، وانتهت العملية بقبول شروط باسييف.

كذلك قام القائد الشيشاني الميداني سلمان دوداييف مع مجموعة من رجاله باحتجاز ثلاثة آلاف من الرهائن في مدينة كزليار بجمهورية داغستان جنوب القوقاز. وقتل في العملية بعد تدخل القوات الروسية المسلحة 200 شخص بينهم 78 جنديا روسيا. تمكن بعدها دوداييف ورجاله من الانسحاب بعد أن أصيب بجراح خطيرة.

الحروب الشيشانية

الحرب الشيشانية الاولى 1994-1996 م

1. توصلت القيادة الروسية بزعامة يلتسن إلى استنتاج بأنه لا بد من استخدام القوة لإعادة الجمهورية المتمردة تحت السيطرة الروسية، ففي يوم 25/11/1994م هاجم بعض المتمردين الذين دعمتهم موسكو، هاجموا العاصمة غروزني بالدبابات والأسلحة الثقيلة ، إلا أنهم اضطروا للانسحاب بعد يوم واحد.

2. يوم 29/11/1994م دعا الرئيس يلتسن دوداييف لترك السلاح خلال 48 ساعة وإلا فإنه سيعلن حالة الطوارئ في الشيشان ، كما قامت الطائرات الروسية بقصف غروزني.

3. 30/11/1994م غارات جوية وحشود عسكرية روسية على الحدود الشيشانية وإخلاء غروزني من النساء والأطفال.

4. 10/12/1994م أعلنت روسيا إغلاق المجال الجوي والحدود الشيشانية ، وقامت الطائرات الروسية بقصف غروزني.

5. دخلت القوات الروسية أراضي الجمهورية في 11/12/1994م، ودارت معارك طاحنة بين الطرفين، وتكبد الجيش الروس خسائر فادحة، أما المدنين، فقد لجأ كثير منهم إلى المناطق المجاورة وخاصة أنغوشيا.

6. وفي شهر شباط 1995م بدأ المقاتلين الشيشان إخلاء العاصمة غروزني.

7. وفي نيسان 1995م قرر مجلس الأمن والتعاون الأوروبي إنشاء مفوضية له في الشيشان. كما تمكنت القوات الروسية من الاستيلاء على أرغون وغودرميس وشالي.

8. 14/6/1995م ، قامت مجموعة من الشيشانيين بقيادة شامل باساييف بهجوم على بلدة بودونوفسكي التابعة لمدينة ستافروبول على بعد 70كم من الشيشان حيث احتلوا المستشفى الموجود في البلدة واحتجاز المئات من الرهائن الروس ، وطالب بوقف عمليات القوات الروسية وانسحابها من الشيشان.

9. 30/7/1995م وقعت اتفاقية بين الهيئات العسكرية تنص على أن روسيا ستسحب جنودها من الشيشان وأن الشيشانيون سيقومون بتسليم أسلحتهم فيما عدا المستخدمة بهدف الدفاع.

10. 25/8/1995م ، تمكنت الوحدات التابعة للرئيس الشيشاني جوهر دوداييف من الاستيلاء على إدارة غودرميس ثاني أكبر مدن الجمهورية.

11. 20/12/ 1995م ، استولى الروس على مدينة غودرميس بعد حصارها وقتلوا المئات من المقاتلين الشيشانيين.

12.9/1/1996م ، قامت مجموعة " الذئب الوحيد " تحت قيادة سلمان روداييف بالهجوم على كزليار وأسر المئات كرهائن.

13. تمكنت روسيا وبغارة جوية من قتل الرئيس الشيشاني جوهر دوداييف يوم 21/4/1996م ، وقد تولى الرئاسة مكانه سليم خان يندرباييف، وبقي رئيساً حتى انتخاب أصلان مسخادوف.

14. استمرت المعارك بين الطرفين حتى تمكنت القوات الروسية من احتلال العاصمة غروزني بعد تدميرها بشكل كامل. وفي حركة أذهلت العالم، استطاع الشيشان استعادة السيطرة على غروزني في آب 1996م. مما أكسب الشيشان تعاطف المجتمع الدولي في حينها.

15. وعلى ضوء الموقف الميداني، وموقف الرأي العام العالمي، رأت روسيا أن أفضل حل للخروج من هذا المأزق هو وقف الحرب. فقامت بتوقيع اتفاقية مع الشيشان بتاريخ 31/8/1996م، وقعها عن الشيشان سليم خان وعن روسيا الجنرال الكسندر ليبيد، وتنص على وقف القتال وخروج الروس من الشيشان، وإجراء استفتاء في الشيشان في 31/12/2001م لتقرير المصير.

16. بتاريخ 28/1/1997م أعلن عن فوز أصلان مسخادوف برئاسة الجمهورية بأغلبية 68,9 % بعد فرز من أصوات الناخبين، وقد تولى مسخادوف الرئاسة رسمياً في 12/2/1997م.

17. وقع الرئيس الجديد للجمهورية أصلان مسخادوف والرئيس الروسي يلتسين معاهدة سلام بتاريخ 12/5/1997م، وتنص على بناء العلاقات بينهما وفق القانون الدولي، وأنه لا يجوز استعمال السلاح ولا التهديد باستعماله لحل النزاع بينهما، ولم تنص المعاهدة على بقاء الشيشان جزءاً من روسيا ولا على استقلالها، ولكن بعد توقيع المعاهدة صارت الشيشان تتصرف تصرف الدولة المستقلة فعلاً، وصار العالم يعاملها وكأنها مستقلة.

صور جروزني بعد القصف











الحرب الشيشانية الثانية من 1999

• في أيلول 1999م وقعت انفجارات في أماكن مختلفة في روسيا وداغستان أودت بحياة 250 شخصاً حيث الروس لم يبقو على الاتفاقيه ونقضوها. وعملية الاعتداء على مدنيين روس في مسرح البولشوي‏" والتي قام الجنود الروس بإدخال الغاز الذي قتل العديد من المدنيين", وعملية مدرسة بيسلان في أوسيتيا الشمالية عام 2004" والتي ايضا بسبب تدخل القوات الروسيه بأسلوب عدم المفاوضه قتل العديد من المدنيين والآطفال " ،عندما استولى مقاتلين على المدرسة وجعلوا تلامذتها رهائن وانتهت العملية بمقتل عدد كبير من الاطفال. لم تكن تلك سوى أخطاء فادحة من قبل القيادة الروسية والتي حولها الإعلام الروسي والمتعاونين معه فقلبت الموازين لصالح الجيش الروسي‏ ساعد علي ذلك أيضا غياب وسقوط أغلب القادة الشيشانيين واحدا تلو الآخر‏,‏ سواء بالقتل أو بالاعتقال أو بالابتعاد‏.‏

جمهورية الشيشان من البلدان الإسلامية، التي ضُمت، قسراً، إلى الجمهورية الروسية الاشتراكية الاتحادية، منذ عام 1920. وقد أُعطيت هذه الجمهورية، كغيرها من جمهوريات شمالي القوقاز، حكما ذاتياً؛ مع بقائها داخل الجمهورية الروسية الاتحادية. وبلاد الشيشان جزء من منطقة القوقاز، الممتدة من بحر قزوين شرقاً وحتى البحر الأسود وبحر آزوف غرباً، ومن نهرَي كوما وقوبان شمالاً، إلى نهرَي كورا وريفون جنوباً.
وتتكون منطقة القوقاز من عدة جمهوريات، بقيت ضمن جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي، إلى قبيل انهياره، عام 1991.

وتبلغ مساحة القوقاز 400ألف كيلو متراً مربعاً (170 ألف ميل مربع) ، والجمهورية الشيشانية تشغل مساحة 19300 كيلومتراً مربعاً. وتحدها من الشمال والشرق جمهورية داغستان، ومن الغرب جمهورية الإنجوشIngushetia  وأُسيتياOssetia  الشمالية، ومن الجنوب جمهورية جورجيا. وهي بهذا تقع في قلب منطقة القوقاز.

وتمتد في هذه المنطقة سلسلة جبال القوقاز التي تشكل الحد الفاصل بين آسيا وأوروبا وهي جبال عظيمة الارتفاع والامتداد، تخلو من الممرات، عدا الممر الوحيد، المسمى "دريالDaryal "، أو "دربند" أي باب الأبواب، الواقع في وسط السلسلة الجبلية، إلى الشرق من قمة قازبك، حيث يتيح اجتياز المنطقة. وتشمل المنطقة المنخفضَين المحاذَيين لبحر قزوين، والبحر الأسود. وبذلك، تسيطر هذه المنطقة على التجارة والمواصلات، بين أوروبا وآسيا.

وتمتد السلسلة الجبلية من الشمال الغربي، قرب ساحل البحر الأسود، إلى الجنوب الشرقي قرب ساحل بحر قزوين، بمسافة تصل إلى 1200 كم، وعرض يراوح بين 48 و224 كم. وهي ذات قمم مرتفعة، يصل ارتفاع بعضها إلى 5630، كما في قمة جبل "البروز". وبذلك، تشكل تلك السلسلة حاجزاً طبيعياً، يفصل آسيا عن أوروبا، بل تقسم منطقة القوقاز إلى قسمَين رئيسيَّين، هما:

1. القسم الجنوبي: ويقع إلى الجنوب م ن سلسلة جبال القوقاز، ويُسمى بالقوقاز الآسيوي. ويمتاز بخصوبة تربته، خاصة المنطقة القريبة من سواحل البحر الأسود. ويضم جمهوريات: آذربيجان، وأرمينيا، وجورجيا، ومقا طعة أوسيتيا الجنوبية

2. القسم الشمالي: ويقع إلى الشمال من سلس لة جبال القوقاز، ويُسمى بالقوقاز الأوروبي. ويضم كلاًّ من الداغستان، والشيشان، وأوسيتيا الشمالية، وقباردين وبلقار، ومقاطعة قراتشاي شركس، ومقاطعة أديجه.
تتمتع منطقة القوقاز بموقع ممتاز؛ ففي الغرب، حيث البحر الأسود، يسود مناخ البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ذو الصيف اللطيف، والشتاء الماطر، والدافئ. وهذا المناخ غير معروف في روسيا، التي يسودها البرد الشديد، مما دفع الروس إلى هذه المنطقة، لاستثمارها، وإنتاج ما يحتاجون إليه، من منتجات البلاد المعتدلة الدافئة، والمناطق الحارة؛ ليتسنى لهم تطبيق سياسة الاكتفاء الذاتي، وعدم الاستيراد من الخارج. فأنتجوا الشاي، والفاكهة، والحبوب، والقطن، والشمندر السكري، والبطاطا والكتان. ورُبيت الماشية، واستُغل بحر قزوين في صيد الأسماك. إضافة إلى كل ما سبق، فالمنطقة غنية بالثروات المعدنية، خاصة النفط، الذي يجعلها ثاني منطقة في العالم باحتياطيه، وهو يُستخرج من باكو، ومايكوب، وجروزني. كما تشتهر المناطق الجبلية بمصايفها الجميلة، حيث المناخ المعتدل، والمناظر الطبيعية الساحرة، ما جعلها منطقة سياحية مشهورة.

تضاريسها

تتكون تضاريس جمهورية الشيشان من الأقسام التالية:

1. هضبة جبال القوقاز الكبرى: وتشمل مجموعة كبيرة من القمم العالية، التي تفصل جمهورية الشيشان عن الدول المجاورة. ويرا وح ارتفاعها بين 2725، فوق مستوى سطح البحر، كما في قمة "تسوبولفو"، على حدود داغستان، و4495، كما في قمة "كلوشما"، على حدود جورجيا.
وتشكل هضبة جبال القوقاز نحو ثلثَي المساحة الكلية لجمهورية الشيشان. وتغطي الغابات ا لكثيفة المنطقة، حتى ارتفاع 1800 فوق سطح البحر، مثل غابات "اشكيريا"، وا لتي تضم، الآن، محافظة "ويدن"، و"نجي يورت".

2. السهول الداخلية: تبدأ بالاتجاه شمالاً وشمال شرق الهضبة الجبلية، ويستمر انحدارها التدريجي حتى حوض نهر "تيرك" ، في الشمال، حيث سهول شمالي القوقاز المنبسطة. أضف إلى ذلك السهول الواقعة شمال ال نهر، والتي تمتد حتى الحدود الشمالية لجمهورية الشيشان.









الأنهار: تخترق القوقاز عدة أنهار منها: نهر تَرَك، ونهر قوبان، ونهر كورا.

مناخها

يمكن وصف مناخ الشيشان بأنه قاري؛ إذ تتعرض، في فصل الشتاء، لرياح قطبية باردة، وتكسوها طبقة من الثلوج، تدوم شهرَين أو أكثر. في حين يميل صيفها إلى الدفء، وترتفع درجات الحرارة، وتزداد نسبة الرطوبة الجوية، خاصة في السهول الشمالية، والحزام السهلي الواقع إلى الشمال من هضبة جبال القوقاز.
ويتأثر مناخ الشيشان، كذلك، بتضاريس المنطقة، ومستوى الارتفاع عن سطح البحر. ويلاحظ تباين كبير في الرطوبة وتساقط الثلوج والأمطار بين المناطق المرتفعة، في جنوبي البلاد، والسهول الداخلية في شماليها.
وتتساقط الأمطار، على مدار السنة، إلا أن معدلها يقلّ في الشمال، والشمال الشرقي. ويُعَدّ فصل الخريف من أجمل فصول السنة في تلك المناطق. وأما فصل الشتاء، فهو فصل تساقط الثلوج، خاصة في المناطق، الجنوبية والغربية، حيث يصل ارتفاع الثلوج، في بعضها إلى عدة أمتار..

الغطاء النباتي والتربة في جمهورية الشيشان

تنتشر الغابات الكثيفة في المنطقة الجبلية، وتشمل أشجار الدردار، والزيزفون، والزان، والبندق، والجوز، والإجّاص، وغيرها.

وقد اختفت معظم هذه الغابات، بسبب الحروب المتواصلة من جهة، ولسد حاجة السكان من جهة ثانية. تكسو أشجار الغابات منطقة المرتفعات الجنوبية، حتى ارتفاع 1800. أمّا المناطق، التي تعلو على ذلك، فهي خالية من الأشجار، بسبب تراكم الثلوج. وتكثر، في منطقة السهول الشمالية، المراعي الخضراء الواسعة.

أصل تسمية الشيشان

الشيشانيون من الشعوب، التي سكنت شمالي القوقاز، منذ زمن طويل. وعرفوا باسم "نختشي"، أو "ويناخ" Weinakh، ومعناها "شعبنا"؛ وكان هذا الاسم يُطلق على القبائل الشيشانية كافة. كما كان الرومان يسمونهم "كستين"، أو "كيستي" Kisti، أو "الكيست" Kist. وهناك منطقة، لا تزال تحمل هذا الاسم، حتى الآن، تقع على الحدود الفاصلة بين جورجيا والشيشان.
أمّا الاسم الحالي، "الشيشان"، فأول من استعمله هم الروس، عام 1708. ثم شاع استعماله بعد ذلك، ولا تزال المنطقة تُعرف به. وسبب هذه التسمية، يرجع إلى القرية الشيشانية، المسماة "تشتشن" Chechen، الواقعة على نهر "الأرجون"، على بعد 15كم إلى الجنوب الشرقي من العاصمة، "جروزني"، والتي وقع أول اصطدام مسلح، بين الروس والشيشانيين، بالقرب منها، عام 1708، فاستعمل الروس هذا اللفظ (شيشان)، وأطلقوه على المنطقة وسكانها.

عدد السكان

يقدر سكان جمهورية الشيشان بمليون ونصف المليون في عام 1991، ويدخل في هذا العدد السكان من عروق أخرى مثل الروس(300 ألف) والإنجوش(100 ألف) والداغستان(20 ألف) والأرمن(14 ألف). وغيرهم من التتر والترك واليهود.


اللغة الشيشانية

اشتهر سكان منطقة القوقاز، منذ القدم، بلغاتهم الأصلية، والمتعددة، التي تمتاز بتركيبها النحوي المتقارب؛ ما يثبت وجود علاقات مبنية على أُسُس طيبة، سادت بين المجاميع العِرقية، التي حكمت نفسها بنفسها، في تلك المنطقة.

وتُقسم اللغات القوقازية إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية، هي:

1. اللغة الجنوبية، وتنتشر في منطقة جورجيا وما جاورها.
 2. اللغة الشمالية الغربية، وتنتشر في بلاد الشركس، قرب البحر الأسود.
 3. اللغة الشمالية الشرقية، وتنتشر بين الشيشانيين والإنجوشيين، ويُطلق عليها اسم لغة "ناخ". كما تنتشر في الداغستان. وبذلك، فإن لغة شمال شرقي القوقاز، تُسمى لغة "ناخ ـ داغستان".

وحتى عام 1934، كانت اللغتان، الشيشانية وجارتها الإنجوشية، لغة واحدة؛ ولكنهما، اليوم، منفصلتان. اللغة الشيشانية، تتميز بعدة لهجات. أمّا الإنجوشية، فليس لها لهجات. وتشملان كلتاهما عدداً كبير من الألفاظ، العربية والفارسية والتركية والروسية.

وقد انفصلت لغة "الناخ" عن بقية العائلة، قبل نحو 6 آلاف سنة؛ لذلك، فإن عائلة (ناخ ـ داغستان) القديمة العهد، تشبه العائلة (الهندو ـ أوروبية)، التي تمثل أم اللغات الأوروبية (الفرنسية، والروسية، والإنجليزية، والإغريقية…) والهندية. وكسائر لغات القوقاز المحلية، فإن للشيشانيين ثروة من الأصوات المنبعثة من اللهاة والبلعوم، تماماً كما في اللغة العربية.

وللغة الشيشانية، كغيرها من اللغات، قواعد تصريفية وإعرابية، واسعة، تتضمن الكثير من الجمل المعقدة، التي تشمل كثيراً من حالات التأنيث والتذكير، وربط العبارات والفقرات، بعضها ببعض. وهناك أكثر من 97% من الشيشانيين، يعُدون اللغة الشيشانية لغتهم الأصلية، على الرغم من أن معظمهم يتكلم الروسية بطلاقة.

وحتى أواسط العشرينيات، كانت المجلات والجرائد، في جمهورية الشيشان، تُنشر باللغتَين، الروسية والشيشانية. وكانت اللغة الشيشانية تُكتب بالحروف العربية، ثم استُبدلت بها الحروف اللاتينية، في الفترة ما بين 1928 و1938، وذلك بتأثير ما قام به مصطفى كمال أتاتورك، من استخدام الحروف اللاتينية، بدلاً من الحروف العربية، في كتابة اللغة التركية. ثم أجبرت روسيا الشيشانيين على استخدام الحروف الكيريلية الروسية، بدلاً من اللاتينية.

ولم تُستخدم اللغة الشيشانية لغة كتابة ونشر، خلال فترة الاحتلال الروسي. فقد كان معظم الشيشانيين يكتبون بالروسية، وانحصرت اللغة الشيشانية في البيوت فقط؛ ففقدت أكثر مفرداتها الأدبية. إلا أن "منير شاكر أرسلان"، يؤكد استمرار التأليف، والنشر باللغة الشيشانية، خلال فترة الحكم الروسي.

ديانة الشيشانيين

قبل اعتناق الشيشان الدين الإسلامي، كان معظمهم يدين بالوثنية، وقسم منهم يدين بالمسيحية، وقسم آخر يتبع الزرادشتية. وقد حالت وعورة المنطقة وكثافة غاباتها، دون الاتصال المباشر بين المسلمين الفاتحين، وسكان الشيشان؛ فضلاً عن وجود كلٍّ من دولة "الخزر" اليهودية، ودولة "الكرج" (جورجيا) المسيحية، ومقاومتهما للفتوحات الإسلامية في المنطقة.

وبعد دخول المسلمين منطقة الداغستان، واحتكاكهم بالشيشانيين، اعتنق عدد من هؤلاء الإسلام؛ وكانت نقطة البداية، حتى إذا ما حل عام 1213، كان معظم المناطق الشرقية في الشيشان، والمحاذية للداغستان ـ قد دخلت الإسلام.

والمتفق عليه لدى المؤرخين، أن انتشار الإسلام في الشيشان، لم يكن دفعة واحدة؛ وإنما كان يسير ببطء شديد. والدليل على ذلك، أن اعتناق سكان هذه البلاد الإسلام، لم يكتمل حتى نهاية القرن السابع عشر، وبداية القرن الثامن عشر الميلاديين. ومنذ اعتناق الشيشانيين الدين الإسلامي، والإسلام يشكل جزءاً من حضارتهم وهويتهم العِرقية.

وأغلب الشيشان المسلمين على المذهب الشافعي، وبعضهم على المذهب الحنفي. وللطرق الصوفية، كالنقشبندية والقادرية، نفوذ واسع بين الشيشان، وهذا هو الحال في القوقاز وآسيا الوسطى عامة.

من ملامح أهل القوقاز والشيشان وطباعهم:

يمتاز أهل القوقاز، ومنهم الشيشان، بطول القامة، ونحافة الأجسام، وقوة بنيتهم الجسدية. اكتسبوا من طول حروبهم ضد الروس، البأس في القتال، والجلد على شظف الحياة، ويحتفظون بأسلحتهم بصفة دائمة. ويسيرون للجهاد وهم يرتلون القرآن. ويحافظون على الشرف والعرض، شديدو التمسك بدينهم. والكرم خصلة متأصلة في الشيشان، ويعدون إكرام الضيف من الواجبات المقدسة

صور مجاهدي و شهداء الاسلام في الشيشان











بعد الاستشهاد





سيتذكر التاريخ ملاحم العطاء تلك و أيضا ملاحم التخاذل منا

ألهم أدخلهم فسيح جناتك ألهم سامحنا ان نسينا أو أخطأنا

السلام عليكم*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الموضوع رائع بشده*

*ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك يا باشا*

*وربنا يرحم اموتنا جميعا ً*

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

موضوع رائع جدا  ونرجو المزيد
اتمنى من الله دوام التوفيق

----------

